

To apply or not to apply - john_sp92

Should I apply for a UI&#x2F;UX Designer job at a startup that I&#x27;m interested in although I&#x27;m more of a back end developer.
I&#x27;m a student who has worked as a back end developer for most projects I&#x27;m involved in but I&#x27;m interested in switching to UI&#x2F;UX designing. 
Is it better to gather the required skills before applying for an opening or do you think I can mention my lack of experience and willingness to learn in a cover letter.
 or not bother applying at all ?
======
pedalpete
I think the question might become, do you have any front-end portfolio at all?
Have you taken any courses, do you know what the job is, and do you know the
tools?

I wouldn't be surprised at all to see a company pick up a UI/UX designer who
has no professional experience, but who they like, is really keen, and has an
understanding of programming is probably a huge plus.

But, it is probably more difficult to get the same position if you can't show
them any other work you've already done or that you have an understanding of
the lay of the land.

Think if the tables were turned. If you were a UI/UX designer and wanted to be
a programmer, do you think you'd be able to get a job as a programmer just
because you're keen? I doubt it, the hiring company would want to see at least
some proof that you're able to do a tiny bit of programming.

They may be very keen to train you, but I wouldn't go in completely green.

~~~
john_sp92
I've done a bit of work in the field and I'm an above average programmer.
Thanks for your inputs. They were helpful.

